# [GEN] Woman charged in dog attack that injured officer - Long Beach Press-Telegram



## WDF News (May 3, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7><tr><td valign=top class=j><font style="font-size:85%;font-family:arial,sans-serif"><br><div style="padding-top:0.8em;"><img alt="" height="1" width="1"></div><div class=lh><a href="http://www.google.com/news/url?sa=T&ct=us/2-0&fd=R&url=http://www2.presstelegram.com/news/ci_9354154&cid=0&ei=0Xc2SIv5C5yGzASD-r23Dw&usg=AFrqEzfMaRBWKuLyx9R28RcygjQIo9AgNQ">Woman charged in <b>dog attack</b> that injured officer</a><br><font size=-1><font color=#6f6f6f>Long Beach Press-Telegram, CA -</font> <nobr>7 minutes ago</nobr></font><br><font size=-1>By Samantha Gonzaga, Staff Writer LAKEWOOD -- Felony charges were filed this week against the owner of the pit bull that attacked an animal control officer <b>...</b></font></div></font></td></tr></table>

More...


----------

